# Arthrofibrosis



## LLRodgers (Jun 30, 2015)

I have one where they had RT TKA on 4/28/15* on this follow up 6/19/2015  the diagnosis is: Status post with arthrofibrosis.* He  is in the global period.* 

Not sure how to code the arthrofibrosis.** This would  be considered a complication?***

I was going to code this: V45.89 ? status post, 718.56 ?  Arhtrofibrosis, 99024 

I am not sure that is correct sequencing or the right codes.* Or  should I code a complication code?

Thank you, 

Linda


----------



## coderguy1939 (Jun 30, 2015)

In ICD-9 index, Arthrofibrosis, joint refers you to Ankylosis which are the 718.5x codes.  Regarding status codes, take a look at V43.6x codes for status of a total knee.  ICD-9 indicates that this V code is not acceptable as a first listed code.


----------

